# IRS Account Transcript for Streamlined Offshore Domestic Procedure



## bvnj (Jun 12, 2017)

Am using IRS Account transcript for 2014 (one of the 3 years that I have amended the returns, similar for the other 2 years) to track progress of my Streamlined Offshore Domestic Procedure submission in April'2017, currently it shows as follows. Appreciate if folks can share how your transcript looks like to closure/final or how the next steps look like. 

TRANSACTIONS 
CODE EXPLANATION OF TRANSACTION CYCLE DATE AMOUNT 
150 Tax return filed 20141304 04-14-2014 $x,xxx.00 
806 W-2 or 1099 withholding 04-15-2014 -$.00
846 Refund issued 04-01-2014 $.00
960 Appointed representative 06-29-2016 $0.00
670 Payment 04-21-2017 -$x.xx
570 Additional account action pending 05-22-2017 $0.00
971 Amended tax return or claim 04-21-2017 $0.00 
forwarded for processing
977 Amended return filed 04-21-2017 $0.00 
560 IRS can assess tax until 04-14-2017 $0.00
290 Additional tax assessed 20172305 06-26-2017 $xxx.00 
196 Interest charged for late payment 20172305 06-26-2017 $xx.71
971 Notice issued 06-26-2017 $0.00
846 Refund issued 06-16-2017 $1.05
776 Interest credited to your account 06-26-2017 -$0.01


----------

